# Best Ice Fishing Boots To Buy



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys...i have fished several years on the ice with boots that are terrible. I need to get waterproof boots that will keep my toes warm and dry. If you have any recommendations i'd really appreciate it. I'm willing to spend whatever as long as what i'm buying is quality.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

white Mickey Mouse boots,,,


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Mickey Mouse boots are good. I use Sorels myself and my feet never get cold.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

no matter what boots you use if your feet sweat they will get cold,,I have to change socks often ,,I wear wicking and wool socks,,NO cotton,,,a lot of people don't realize your feet sweat,,I also have Sorrel's,if I have to do any walking I wear them,,I always dry the liners at the end of the day


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Some good advice from Roger.



Take a look at these http://www.lacrossefootwear.com/product/id/102785.do

About 120 bucks at Gander.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Mickeys are sweet and they only run about 30-40 bucks! Buying Mickeys was the best ice fishing invesment I've ever made, besides my Vex of course!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im not saying this is the best because people seem to swear by the mickey mouse boots....but for me i have Rocky "blizzard stalker" boots (waterproof, good and solid, about $110, no liner) , i bought them about a size and a half too big, i always wear small white socks year round, and i wear two pair of wool socks over them for ice fishing. it makes a good snug fit with a lot of breathing room and my feet stay comfortable and dry.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Mickey Mouse boots..............


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Might want to try the Rocky Bear Claw Artics, I use them and they do the job for me!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Mickey Mouse Boots all the way.Been using them for longer than a lot of you have lived.

Even if you get a soaker, dump boot out and put even wet socks on and they will warm back up in about 10 minutes. Price , durability and performance Mickeys outdistance anything elese regardless of what you pay.

One draw back is they are really hard to dance in. Like when you flip a monster up on the ice and just have to celebrate. Another thing if you like appearance over warmth . I don't mind not being in style I like my tootsies toasty.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Papaperch turned me onto the Mickey Mouse boots a couple seasons ago. If I remember correctly there was an Ebay store that sold them really cheap and I think they even sent a couple free pair of socks with your boot order. Might be worth taking a look on Ebay.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

mickey mouse boots - get the ones with a release valve on the side

black ones would work ok but the white ones are artic rated and will really do the job


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

Roger23 is right no matter how much you spend on boots without a good pair of socks that wicks away sweat the most expensive pair of boots are worthless.Boots differ to the person,I bought some of those 1800 gram bearclaw arctics at $240.00 and my feet were uncomfortably hot.Now I have some 800 gram Irish Setters and could not be more happy.Whatever boots you get make sure they have a gortex lining they will say it if they have it!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Good socks are the key and boots/socks that don't fit too tightly. Less circulation = less warmth. Its tough when you wear a size 15EEEE to find shoes, boots, socks, waders, etc., that fit correctly. 

People wonder why I always seem to be frowning... MY FEET HURT!


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

i wear the artic muck boots, comfortable and warm!!


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Felt pac's and Ice grippers have never failed me...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have used MM boots for thirty five years and your feet will not get cold even if they sweat. All I ever wear inside the boots are a thin cotton sock.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

man carl, with all the dancing you do, know wonder your feet hurt regardless how big they are!!!!!!!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I second the arctic mucks. So hot that you can't wear them in the truck. Sometimes too hot for the shanty. Not that I'm complaining, it's a great problem to have!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Big Daddy - Try size 2-1/2 's . That would be two cow hides and a half barrel of tacks..


That was my Grandfathers joke when he seen my 12 EEE footsies.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. I picked up a pair of Mickey Mouse boots on Ebay for 21.95 shipped to my house.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Great boots. Hope you dont have to walk a couple miles in em tho.  They are heavy.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Where do you get the Mickey's at?


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

chaunc said:


> Great boots. Hope you dont have to walk a couple miles in em tho.  They are heavy.


I'm a younger guy...i need that exercise!


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

ive found that clown shoes with extra socks somehow did the trick for me, i know that it sounds very weird but it works.


----------

